# Amare Stoudemire Appreciation



## HKF

*Amare Stoudemire*

30 pts and 11 rebounds through three quarters against KG and company. Wow this kid is phenomenal. He is going to dominate Horry and Walker when they play the Lakers back to back.


----------



## Tom

*AMARE will Be a hall of Famer!*

He is the awesomist and will dominate the PF Position in 2 years.


----------



## JNice

I sense some sarcasm, but I agree. It is a little to early to call him a HOF'er, but the way things look right now, he looks like a lock to be one of the best.

His work ethic is in the Kobe Bryant type area too.. and seeing where he is at now, that is scary to think of.

I know for damn sure I never saw anyone in high school before built like that.


----------



## Tom

no sarcasm...i really think he is that good. I'm not always this nice!


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

Amare ended the game with 38 points and 13 Rebounds. In my opinion he's the ROY.


----------



## Ballscientist

[strike]Amare sucks if the Suns loss.[/strike]

:naughty:-mduke


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> no sarcasm...i really think he is that good. I'm not always this nice!


 It is way to early. Why not call Gasol, Ming, Gooden, Butler, Jay Williams, Tinsley, Wagner, and Battier hall of famers?


----------



## Petey

Tom, that is 1 hot avatar.

-Petey


----------



## Ballscientist

Loss = Sucks
Amare loss

it doesn't matter how many points you have.


----------



## tenkev

> loss=sucks


That's about as ridiculous a comment as I have read in a long time. Congratulations.


----------



## Amareca

Suns lost because Marbury and Marion and everyone other than Amare didn't show up in the first half and they made only 22-35 freethrows.

This being said, Kevin Garnett is immature. He was clearly intimidated and escaped Amare's dunk, then he blocks one of his shot and starts taunting. 

And he didn't even get his 2nd tech.


----------



## HKF

EBA have you lost your mind. Just because they lost, doesn't mean he didn't play great. And if you actually would have saw the game instead of just saying things about the game, maybe you would know that the free throws were the reason they lost. That and the slow start in the second quarter. They also made a great comeback on the road but fell short.


----------



## Amareca

Back to back road games i might add and Amare played a whole lot of minutes in those games.

I believe that's the reason they missed so many freethrows, they were tired like most teams are on back to back road games.

If not for that Amare would have finished with even bigger numbers and Suns would have won it.

IF IF IF 

Suns are still 4th in the West


----------



## rynobot

Amare impresses me more ane more every time he plays. He's going to be a great one.


----------



## CY02

Too early to tell. Several years ago, I would also call Shawn Kemp a future HOFer but not now.

All I can say is that this Amare guy is certainly on the right track.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>CY02</b>!
> Too early to tell. Several years ago, I would also call Shawp Kemp a future HOFer but not now.


Along with the likes of -
Vin Baker
Mitch Richmond
Grant Hill
Larry Johnson


----------



## rynobot

Amare is a beast,he's gonna be a great PF in the western confernce.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Amare is just a stud, 38 points and 14 boards! 

He will be a superstar in this league, he's going to be one of a new, very special brand of players. He's big, VERY agile, and he is VERY powerful.


----------



## OZZY

That kid is flat out amazing, what a talent. Damn he go drafted WAY to low! And he is doing it in the West which is stacked with great PF's on almost every team.

What a special talent, like some other have said, he might be having one of the best seasons for a high school NBA rookie ever.


----------



## Amareca

Where is jazzy1?

I recall him saying some very stupid things about Amare being a garbage man only and Chandler and co being so talented etc that look VERY stupid in hindsight.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That kid is flat out amazing, what a talent. Damn he go drafted WAY to low! And he is doing it in the West which is stacked with great PF's on almost every team.
> 
> What a special talent, like some other have said, he might be having one of the best seasons for a high school NBA rookie ever.


I've been saying this all season long. He is having the best rookie season a HS rookie ever had.


----------



## <<<D>>>

I like the fact that Amare just gets better and better each game. This Kid is going to be a great one. You just see his confidence grow, he loves the big challenges, doesn't back down and plays hard. Much credit to the Suns coaching staff, for providing PT and letting the Kid do his thing. They knew exactly what they got in Amare :yes:


----------



## HBM

I will be watching his development with interest. Early on, his aptitude for the game could not be questioned and amongst friends, touted big things for him.

Guess who I am catching up with tonight? Might be time to do a little bragging, methinks


----------



## 777

the kid is a beast, nasty raw power, and dominating the court with pure physical strength, no brain involved... i am just glad i got him on my fantasy team (i picked up Yao and Amare, hahaha, people thought i was dumb)


----------



## TheMatrix31

*How many guys in this league that can gaurd Stoudemire?*

Imagine in about 3-4 yrs he'll learn the game and more low post moves 

he'll be unstoppable and an un-questionable all-star


----------



## rynobot

Well, he's on his way again, 11 points and 4 boards in the first quarter.


----------



## Amareca

Too bad the Suns ignored Amare for much of the rest of the game.

Still 20 points 11 boards 2 blocks 2 steals and a very nice assist leading the fastbreak.

Also his yet another ''play of the day'' dunk today was pretty sick.
http://www.nba.com/video/


----------



## JaK

Tonight's game against Sixers tonight is the first time I've ever seen him play and I have to say I am very impressed with him.... It really looks like him and Ming are the front runners for ROY... I was just really impressed with how strong he takes the rock to the rim everytime... And the ball fake was sweet... hahaha... forgot which quarter that it was in but it was in the 1st half... 

Amare being 20 yrs old has a lot to with his success I think... He's like 2 yrs older than the typical HS kid who comes in to the NBA straight from HS....


----------



## TheMatrix31

He should be ROY just for the fact that the suns are 3rd in the western conference somewhere' i would NEVER think the suns will be at Jan. The suns will finish strong in the west.


----------



## Miscellaneous J

If I got to vote for ROY, I'd pick Amare for sure.

Ming is looking good, but I haven't been as impressed with any rookie as I've been with Stoudamire since Magic Johnson. Not Jordan, Vince, Shaq—nobody. The kid's just ridiculous.

When I see Ming, I think he's great. He's, at worst, a younger, taller, potentially much better Divac/NBA Sabonis-type center—which is still good, and we need more of those guys. (And he needs to be on a better team, so he'll get the ball more than once a quarter.)

But when I watch Amare, I jump out of my chair and yell "Sweet Jesus!" about five times a game.

Against Minnesota this week, he was just stunning. Total domination of a game by a rookie, from the first time down the court (when he blocked KG, who I think is the best player in the game now). He set the tone; the 'Wolves do not play that style of ball, ever, and he made them fight one out. Luckily for the 'Wolves, Wally's still out (they're better without him) and Steph didn't show up, or the Suns would have won by forty.

He's got the right attitude about his game, too: he says he'll be "pretty good" once he gets some skill. He makes rookie mistakes, bites on lame fakes, and doesn't have his longer jumper or offensive positioning all figured out yet. But if he gets as good at the "little things" as he is at just goin' out and kickin' butt, he'll be Moses II. But twice as fast. And that's "pretty good."


----------



## SkywalkerAC

so excited about amare, just wish i got to see more of him. sky the limit for this guy; greatest pf potential since kg imo. his dunks were AMAZING tonight (obviously i just saw hl's) and stand as a couple of the year's best.


----------



## HKF

bump He aint doing **** in the Olympics though.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> bump He aint doing **** in the Olympics though.


Sure he has. When he's been given the minutes he's done fine. Today he had 9 pts, 6 boards and 3 blocks in 18 minutes.. that's definitely not bad. He also made some very big plays in limited minutes against Australia.

Nice bump though, lmao.


----------



## The Main Man

*Re: AMARE will Be a hall of Famer!*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He is the awesomist and will dominate the PF Position in 2 years.


That's this coming year, right?


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

theres poor-man's version...middle class version.....or exact copy version

and all Amare Stoudemire is..is a middle class version of Kenyon Martin...nothing more....no basketball iq...just jump high get dunk....when people play deense on him hes worthless...has no moves in teh post....at least martin has a 70 % reliable jumper....


----------



## The Main Man

and how many times have you seen Amare play?


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

countless times


----------



## The Main Man

He will be scoring well into the 30's then when he get's a hook, huh? Since he scored 21 without any skill.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

ok u know how many people can score 20 pts in the right system....make him play on without someone who can set him up for easy lay ups and dunks and hell be the next chris andersen


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> ok u know how many people can score 20 pts in the right system....make him play on without someone who can set him up for easy lay ups and dunks and hell be the next chris andersen


crybaby

Amare gets less dunks than Kenyon Martin...

He got less assists from teammates than any other premier big man. Still only Duncan, Shaq and Garnett scored more than him.

How did he average 24.5/10 after Marbury was traded without anyone to set him up?

You are a troll, it's that simple.


----------



## The Main Man

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> ok u know how many people can score 20 pts in the right system....make him play on without someone who can set him up for easy lay ups and dunks and hell be the next chris andersen


Who the hell was setting him up? He scored from the low post with ease. He dominated after Marbury was traded. He created scoring opportunities with his back to the basket. This year his shooting percentage will go up with the addition of Nash and he'll still get his 20+ppg.

Amare gets to the line ALOT, as long as he stay's agressive he should stay above 20ppg the rest of his career due to his 8+ FTA's per game.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> crybaby
> 
> Amare gets less dunks than Kenyon Martin...
> 
> He got less assists from teammates than any other premier big man. Still only Duncan, Shaq and Garnett scored more than him.
> 
> How did he average 24.5/10 after Marbury was traded without anyone to set him up?
> 
> You are a troll, it's that simple.



Thats wrong btw....big men who score more..also include Nowitzki, J. O'neal, Elton Brand, zach randolph...

the only thing id agree on is that hes in the top 10 pf's nowhere close to the top though closer to 10....


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> theres poor-man's version...middle class version.....or exact copy version
> 
> and all Amare Stoudemire is..is a middle class version of Kenyon Martin...nothing more....no basketball iq...just jump high get dunk....when people play deense on him hes worthless...has no moves in teh post....at least martin has a 70 % reliable jumper....


Holy hell dude.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Holy hell dude.


u know thas mostly right:yes:


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> crybaby
> 
> Amare gets less dunks than Kenyon Martin...
> 
> He got less assists from teammates than any other premier big man. Still only Duncan, Shaq and Garnett scored more than him.
> 
> How did he average 24.5/10 after Marbury was traded without anyone to set him up?
> 
> You are a troll, it's that simple.


Owned. On top of that, I'd like to note that Stoudemire takes more jump shots than K-Mart and hits them at a higher clip. If you want to make a direct comparison of Amare to K-Mart, maybe you should watch some video on the Nets/Suns game in Phoenix. Stoudemire put up 32/11 on 14-20 from the floor on uber defender Martin, while Kenyon went 5-15 from the floor, 11 pts, 5 turnovers.

Feel free to go watch Yao hit some turnaround 11 footers, or Slava increase his league record in the FGA/48 department. :yes:


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

the whole point of my argument is that amare is not close to being with the premier players in the league or the primier big men


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> the whole point of my argument is that amare is not close to being with the premier players in the league or the primier big men


Not Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett, but next season he'll easily be in the Nowitzki/O'neal/Brand echelon, if he isn't already.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

naw man...to me hes in the brand/kenyon martin/nene part now.....maybe eventualy hell work his way up but definetly not yet


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> the whole point of my argument is that amare is not close to being with the premier players in the league or the primier big men


Here are my thoughts on this. Right now, my PF tiers would be:

1.) Duncan, KG

2.) Dirk, Webber, Rasheed, Jermaine, Brand

3.) Amare, Gasol, Kenyon, Zach, Boozer

Right now, IMHO, I would place Amare in the third tier. *However*, if he continues to improve at his current rate, I would definitely put him in the second tier next year. I think he definitely has the potential to be an elite PF.

I think Gasol has slightly less potential, but is capable of becoming a top-shelf PF. He has shown great leaderships skills in Athens and could be primed for a breakout season.

Dirk is awesome offensively, but I don't think he's balanced enough for the top guys.

Webber, Rasheed, Jermaine, and Brand are very good players, but I don't think any of them have much room to improve. Not to say that they aren't very good where they are.

Kenyon, Zach, and Boozer are very solid players, but I don't think any of them have much upside either.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on this. Right now, my PF tiers would be:
> 
> 1.) Duncan, KG
> 
> 2.) Dirk, Webber, Rasheed, Jermaine, Brand
> 
> 3.) Amare, Gasol, Kenyon, Zach, Boozer
> 
> Right now, IMHO, I would place Amare in the third tier. *However*, if he continues to improve at his current rate, I would definitely put him in the second tier next year. I think he definitely has the potential to be an elite PF.
> 
> I think Gasol has slightly less potential, but is capable of becoming a top-shelf PF. He has shown great leaderships skills in Athens and could be primed for a breakout season.
> 
> Dirk is awesome offensively, but I don't think he's balanced enough for the top guys.
> 
> Webber, Rasheed, Jermaine, and Brand are very good players, but I don't think any of them have much room to improve. Not to say that they aren't very good where they are.
> 
> Kenyon, Zach, and Boozer are very solid players, but I don't think any of them have much upside either.



yea i agree with that except that rasheed should be in the third one as well


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yea i agree with that except that rasheed should be in the third one as well


I agree too. As good as Rasheed can be, he's only that good when he wants to be. Fact is, he doesn't try very hard on the boards and spends way, way too much time outside for a guy who has his skills in the post. If he hadn't just won a championship and was still in Portland, I doubt anyone would think of him so highly.


----------



## The Main Man

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> naw man...to me hes in the brand/kenyon martin/nene part now.....maybe eventualy hell work his way up but definetly not yet


Nene is about two levels lower than Amare. 

Brand, Kenyon, and Jermaine are finished products right now. Amare is not and should be atleast second tier by next year.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> 
> 
> Nene is about two levels lower than Amare.
> 
> Brand, Kenyon, and Jermaine are finished products right now. Amare is not and should be atleast second tier by next year.


Agreed. Nene isn't close to being an elite player.


----------



## azirishmusic

The thing that impresses me about Amare is that he really wants to keep getting better. There are guys like K-Mart that are very good but think they are great, so they don't have the drive to become a super elite player.

The other thing I like about Amare is that he has a real nasty streak. Q called him "Hell Boy." I'm not sure the Suns have ever had a big man with that kind of rep.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> The thing that impresses me about Amare is that he really wants to keep getting better. There are guys like K-Mart that are very good but think they are great, so they don't have the drive to become a super elite player.
> 
> The other thing I like about Amare is that he has a real nasty streak. Q called him "Hell Boy." I'm not sure the Suns have ever had a big man with that kind of rep.


Charles Barkley?


----------



## The Main Man

I hope Amare doesn't do the club scene as much as Barkley did.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

my guess is next shawk kemp at best.....incuding the last stage...u know of his bad past


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> my guess is next shawk kemp at best.....incuding the last stage...u know of his bad past


Great analysis.


----------



## deannahum

i think Amare will score and rebound more than Kemp but they are both same kind of players...


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> i think Amare will score and rebound more than Kemp but they are both same kind of players...


He's talking about how he expects Amare to have about 10-15 kids and become addicted to cocaine like Kemp did.


----------



## azirishmusic

Kemp never had the drive to be great. He was amazingly talented, but lacked the dedication to be more than a flashy dunker - even before he got into drugs and got 50 pound overweigth.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

actualy i meant that maybe at his very best he could be as good as kemp was....but then agin i was saying that they might have the same problems in comon because of amares past


----------



## The Main Man

You mean the past where he stayed away from drugs? Or the past that his family members got in trouble, but he stayed clean? Amare is dedicated to being the best he can be, he won't let drugs get in the way.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

im sure


----------



## BG7

whats amare's past ?


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

his whole family is f'ed up....and plus u gotta be pretty stupid to graduate high school at 20


----------



## azirishmusic

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> his whole family is f'ed up....and plus u gotta be pretty stupid to graduate high school at 20


Considering that he went to a variety of high schools, his mother was an addict, and there was no stablizing force in his life - the fact that he graduated at all was a miracle.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> his whole family is f'ed up....and plus u gotta be pretty stupid to graduate high school at 20


at least he graduated instead of dropping out.


----------



## HKF

Troll alert.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

yei guess ure right


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> yei guess ure right


If he couldn't finish highschool then it would be a different thing, but on the other hand high school is pretty easy to pass but I guess 20 is aight with all the moving I guess.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life

ye but then again...u never know... im ean darius miles doesnt seem like a bad guy or anythin but hes already gettin mixed up with a bad crowd...so i msayin amare seems likely to me to do the same


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> ye but then again...u never know... im ean darius miles doesnt seem like a bad guy or anythin but hes already gettin mixed up with a bad crowd...so i msayin amare seems likely to me to do the same


That's just a little bit of a generalization.


----------



## The Main Man

He graduated at 19, not that bad. I think one of the schools he went to was discredited so he had to go another year?

Also, really dumb to say Amare will get involved with a bad crowd because of his family. He stayed away from crap for 20 years, no reason for him to start now.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Amare will be one of the best PF's too ever play the game in my opinion. He's what 20? He averaged about 20ppg and almost if not 10 rpg at 20. Thats with not a real good post game and with really no jump shot. At the end of the year you could see his jumper was getting better and his post game will no doubt be awesome in a year or two. The guy has all the tools to be one of the best PF's ever.

BFreak.

PS:My club is open!


----------

